

Apple PR: Steve Jobs iPhone 4 "it's just a phone" conversation was fake - chris24
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/07/01/apple-pr-steve-jobs-iphone-4-conversation-is-a-fake/

======
sabj
While I could certainly believe it was fake, isn't there a third option - that
it's real, but that Apple is now denying it? No one seems to consider that PR
could lie...

------
AlexBlom
If it is real very simple, show the headers. Solve all of the drama.

~~~
amock
Headers are easy to fake.

